# Summa D60 24" vinyl plotter



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME ABOUT THIS VINYL CUTTER Summa D60 24" vinyl plotter???? I AM NEW TO THIS AND AM LOOKING TO BUY A VINYL CUTTER. I HAVE LOOKED AROUND AND ALL THE ONES THAT ARE CHEAP THAT I CAN AFFORD I BEEN TOLD NOT TO BUY. I HAVE FOUND THIS ONE USED FOR $450. I DONT KNOW IF THAT IS A GOOD PRICE AND IF ITS WORTH BUYING. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I own one and I love it. fast and tracks well for loooong cutting.
450.00 sounds like a good price...if its working.
I also cut right out of corel x4 by downloading the driver from summas website.


----------



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

Gerry, I'm trying to get my Summa D60 to cut rhinestone template material and having problems. I called Summa and they gave me settings but they don't work. Are you using WinPlot software? I'm having issues with (1) Not cutting all the way through even at 350 downforce, and (2) circles are coming out egg shaped. Any ideas?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

ive added transfer tape to the carrier sheet to make it cut deeper, never blast material yet tho'. I make sandblasted cedar signs here and cut the resist by hand, you need a 60degree blade and that means buying a 200$ blade holder.. i place the stones by hand..dont do alot of that, and am fast at hand cutting so i dont have a reason to get a new blade holder.
yes i think its winplot i use..i'll have to double check. if its not cutting deep enough try 400g, im not sure about about the egg shapes tho' but may be because you are using a 45 degree blade and its distorting the rubber.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

If you don't get it, let me know the info to call about it via PM. I am looking for a backup cutter for my Graphtec FC8000.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

That sounds like a good price if it is in good working order. For brand new cutters, we have really liked the GCC cutters that we have tested. They range from $395 - $1795 and all are very good cutters with varying ranges of capabilities.


----------



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Gerry, Well I'm using a 60 degree..and I purchased the holder.


----------



## LBRPromos (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you buy the Summa??


----------

